# Corid ok for pregnant doe?



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes or no answer is fine....I cant seem to find this in the archives here or at DGI.
She is due to kid in 6-8 weeks.
Thanks
Alisa


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

adult does should not have any problems with cocci. 
why do you want to give her corrid? did you do fecal check?
corrid is better used as prevention but not for treatment.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes. Vicki


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I did a fecal. I checked both my wether and my pregnant 10 m/o doe and found she had a much higher load. Probably not terribly bad (he only had one oocyst the whole frame), but more than I would like to see. Also the cysts in her fecal seemed to be of slightly different sizes and developmental stages, as if they are actively reproducing (if that makes any sense as I do not know the lifecycle of coccidia actually...I have never seen this before, so I can only make presumptions...they were definately all little halved-hard-boiled-egg oocysts, but just slightly smaller or larger and some seemed to have more or less material within them and I dont recall noticing marked a difference in my previous fecaling with other goats..) Anynody have any comments on this?

....I haven't wormed her until today because I wanted her to be farther along in her pregnancy, even though I have had her for a little over a month. Her famacha score is lower than my wether's. Even though she is at good weight, I want her in better condition than this--she seems tired lately......I didnt know corid was better for prevantion than treatment. Which is better for treatment? I am a little confused by this, although I am guessing the corid might hold the load steady, while something else might knock out the population completely? Something along those lines.....? What shoudl I use instead? I can head to TSC this week.


Thanks for your replies 
Alisa~


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Corid is perfect for what you are wanting to use it for. You may also want to retreat her, both worming and then cocci at kidding with the corid again.

Those who say Corid doesn't work for them usually don't fecal before and after and don't use the correct dosages that do work. It's a miricle here, I had zero occysts on fecal this year, I have never seen this before ever. This was with the new dosages Kaye White came up with on our forum. The kids grew out robust and eaisly could have been bred at 6 months old.

There is no knocking out populations of worms or cocci completely unless you have your goats on a feed through like rumensin, most cocci meds only kill some of the lifecycle, and it really is what you want, this way it lets them build immunity.

Your doe will never have as high of immunity as she does now, being bred. So you can see how diligent you need to be when she does kid.

You never put off worming or using meds on bred does, there are safe ones, when you fecal and find problems. Bravo for fecal sampling, now spend the $35 and get a Mcmasters slide, so you can count numbers.....cocci would be in the high 100's nearing 1000 before I would treat and adult, but you can't get numbers using slides that aren't chambered.

Karin Christensen has a really cool slideshow of the lifecycle of cocci.

http://personal.linkline.com/karinc/goat/parasites.html


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Vicki! I will treat her tomorrow. And I know I need a chambered slide! I feel like I keep spending money all over the place lately though (holidays...new goats...etc)! I think I will wait just a little longer.....I'm definately getting one though. Thanks for the lifecycle link as well.
Best,
Alisa~


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

alisa although mcmaster might be a nice toy, it is something a goat owner can live without it. spend your money wisely 
anemia this time of year is most likely not from blood sucking worms but maybe copper deficiency ??? what mineral do you have out for your goats?

and vicki, i do fecal checks before and after treatment. i also use the same dosis as you do, 0.25 per pound of body weight. corid does not work as treatment at my place. i know from some more people where it did not work last summer either. they also did fecal check.

a pregnant doe with coccidiosis might be responding well to tripple sulfa (bactrim) 
it is in tablet form and very easy to give. you do not need humongous amounts to drench and stress her with corid because she will fight it 

i would boost her immune system with bo-se, vit c and vit b injection.
if she is not going out to get enough sunshine, vit a and d would not hurt either. 

look at her minerals and make sure it has enough copper for your area.


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

I use Right NOw Onyx minerals - was told by local breeder that this was the mineral for our copper deficient area. I need to get the copper bolus pills perhaps? None on hand. Also do not have Bo Se yet--have to find a local vet to give me some. We have a vet for our dogs but I have not checked with him yet to see if he will sell me Rx goat meds. I have vit b. I will give her a dose of that tomorrow. 

True that giving so much yucky tasting stuff would not be fun for her (or me)--i'd have to fight with her 24+ ccs for 5 days....*shiver*..... I was planning a trip to get some things at TSC this week. If its all the same to treat with corid or bactrim, would I be able to get bactrim there or do I need a vet for that too? Either way I need to call the vet about the bo-se and some other stuff....

Also, sulfas are beneficial-bacteria-killing-antibiotics....correct? Does its use affect rumen microflora? Do you need to use probiotics when using bactrim?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

We dont sell anything to treat Coccidia at TSC, I cant even get Corid there. YOu maybe, just maybe can get them to special order you a gallon of albon for cattle, but its not something I can even get for myself.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

alisa probios is just beneficial for intestinal flora (important to  )
i would always give probiotic if given antibiotic or anything that needs to go in her mouth.
try to get bo-se and sulfa from your vet.
your mineral sounds excellent. how long do you have this doe? 
could you ask the breeder what mineral she had at her place? if she came deficiant, it takes a while to get normal levels with only mineral salt.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Remember, Corid is a coccidia-cide (treatment- kills the buggers outright), as is Sulmet, but deccox, lasalocid, rumensin, etc. are coccidia-stats (prevention- keeps the cocci load at bay while allowing the goat's immune system to do its' own thing).

A better choice for 'prevention', rather than 'treatment', is a 'feed through' approach.

We do a whole herd preventative 'feed through' approach 2x a year with a bovatec (lasalocid) feed, and sometimes use a deccox feed as well. Deccox feeds are easy to get- a good calf starter with deccox is easy to use if you cannot get a goat pellet with deccox locally.

There it a liquid product called 'CalfPro' from PBS animal supply that is liquid bovatec and so easy to put in the kids' milk to keep cocci from getting a foothold. $35 a gal., with a measured dose pump.

Now, if anyone can get a product called Baycox, I'd be forever in your debt- Baycox is a one time dose cocci treatment that knocks the nasties out of the park but good!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> We do a whole herd preventative 'feed through' approach 2x a year with a bovatec (lasalocid) feed, and sometimes use a deccox feed as well. Deccox feeds are easy to get- a good calf starter with deccox is easy to use if you cannot get a goat pellet with deccox locally.


How long would you feed it for, if using it twice a year? A week, couple of weeks?

I've never had a problem with coccidiosis - _yet_. I plan to do fecals soon and see what I'm dealing with, before kidding starts.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Usually two weeks worth of feed- used liberally- and timed to coincide with worming/vaccination schedules.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

betsy h. said:


> Now, if anyone can get a product called Baycox, I'd be forever in your debt- Baycox is a one time dose cocci treatment that knocks the nasties out of the park but good!



you can order it......From Australia :shrug:


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

betsy h. said:


> Remember, Corid is a coccidia-cide (treatment- kills the buggers outright), as is Sulmet, but deccox, lasalocid, rumensin, etc. are coccidia-stats (prevention- keeps the cocci load at bay while allowing the goat's immune system to do its' own thing).


betsy h., do you find that you have a problem with "keeping the cocci at bay" so that it's still wearing on the goats somewhat but the big kicker comes when they are taken off the prevention? I have spoken to a couple of local breeders that are concerned this is what happened to them - that the goats fed prevention simply didn't get the cocci knocked down enough and when they were finally weaned off the prevention, they were attacked by the cocci that was already there and was suddenly able to multiply quickly. They felt like they needed a knock-out punch to prevent or minimize this problem.


----------

